# Hi from Philadelphia



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, let us know how they do.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I have an uncle out your way, in Media, PA.

This is a good forum to learn more about bees & beekeeping! I'm sure you'll learn a lot. 

Are you involved with a local beekeeping club? Clubs are great places for finding mentors and getting connected to the local beekeeping community:
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Reports/Map/Contacts and Inspectors.htm#


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I have joined a group in MD where I am taking a bee class. My mentor is here in Chester Co and I have also joined that group as well. Right now I am in full education mode and reading everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I have not, however, Read any thing on where to put emoticons.


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey MeriB: I am a new beekeeper this year as well...live in Montco County, Skippack, PA, getting my first of two packages this Saturday, one later in the month...Hygienic Italians from Spell Bee.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Most of my hives are right down the road from you near the Green Lane reservoir. If you ever need any pointers or information, feel free to give me a call.


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Yuluder...that sounds great! is this Mike? I saw the Chesco video...are you with them? I am with MontcoBeeks....I wished i knew you were so close, i would've bought nucs from you instead of packages from georgia...oh well...I would like to arrange to visit one of your bee yards and learn what you're doing to get by chemical free and do this thing the right way...do you guys have survivor stock? What races?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

The packages I'm getting are also from Georgia. The only difference is I'm driving down to get them, lol. Yes I do have survivor stock and will be grafting from my top 2 or 3 hives in a few weeks. I also have 2 instrumentally Inseminated queens on order. One is a Carni X VSH from glenn apiaries and the other is from VP queens in Fredricks Maryland. My name is Lucas, lol. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks. Yes I have joined 2, one where I live and one in MD where I am taking my beekeeping class.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Tghanks yulelander. I have a friend who is mentoring me. I am really trying to find someone who has successfully kept top bar hives. The 2 fellows in my bee club are helpful BUT don't seem to have had a lot of luck with them. They have also only had them 2 or 3 years.


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Morning Lucas: Thanks for the response. Is there any way i can arrange to come to your apiary and meet you, discuss what Yules is doing and learn the management techniques you have adopted? I am definitely going to be re-queening next season and would like to purchase a couple queens at that time. I only have two hives, since i'm just starting. 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Scott,

Give me a call my cell number is 267-626-6523


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

Lucas: Dude, it was great talkin' to ya and lookin' forward to learning all i can...me being a new beek, I need all the hours of bee time I can get. I'm totally stoked about my package comin' saturday...hives all set..stands good...feeders ready...spray bottle....a brand new William's hive tool...my gloves are already full of propolis and used my veil about an hour already doin' hive inspections with other beeks willing to let me watch/lift some frames out and look for queens on brood....it's great!!

TTYS

Scott


----------

